# [Finnish NR] Kim Jokinen - 44.52 4x4 Average (40.88 Single)



## Username (Nov 2, 2013)

[youtubehd]jQCJ9Q43h0M[/youtubehd]



> Thank you to Giuseppe for letting me use his cube! It's godly
> 
> Subscribe to him, he makes awesome videos!
> http://www.youtube.com/user/giu1644
> ...


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 2, 2013)

How did you get so fast?


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 2, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> How did you get so fast?



My thoughts exactly. Didn't you post a 50.xx PB avg12 yesterday?


----------



## Username (Nov 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> My thoughts exactly. Didn't you post a 50.xx PB avg12 yesterday?



Yeah, I honestly have no idea. I don't have a cube that doesn't lock up, but this cube (that isn't mine) never does and it's pretty much perfect for me. It probably helped.

This average is my overall PB


----------



## Bhargav777 (Nov 3, 2013)

Username said:


> [youtubehd]jQCJ9Q43h0M[/youtubehd]



Too much. TOO MUCH!!! I wonder what you eat to get improvement at this pace.


----------



## Username (Nov 3, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Too much. TOO MUCH!!! I wonder what you eat to get improvement at this pace.



I don't average this. This average is my PB ao5

I just didn't have a good cube that didn't lock up, but I got to use someone elses 4x4 that's pretty much perfect.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 3, 2013)

As I said before, this is insane. Well done!


----------



## Username (Nov 3, 2013)

Iggy said:


> As I said before, this is insane. Well done!



Thanks!


----------



## NikkHales (Nov 3, 2013)

Awesome c:
Congrats


----------



## Username (Nov 3, 2013)

NikkHales said:


> Awesome c:
> Congrats



Thank you!


----------



## Speeedcuber (Nov 5, 2013)

Nice solves!) And nice to meet you again here


----------



## Username (Nov 5, 2013)

Speeedcuber said:


> Nice solves!) And nice to meet you again here



Thanks!


----------

